
WebGL Insights book - adamnemecek
http://webglinsights.com/?
======
davidwparker
Excited to read this! Looks like some good deep technical issues.

Shameless self promotion:

I have a Youtube channel where I do WebGL screencasts, as well as a myriad of
other topics. Currently up to 99 WebGL episodes, and 21 3D Math episodes.

They're a lot more low level, and if you start at the beginning, you get to
really understand each piece as it builds up over time. I find that a lot of
topics and books rely on the user/reader to check out the source code to grok
what's going on (which, often times, needs to be the case because the topic is
advanced already, and has a level of expectation that the user will do their
homework). That said, it's been nice building up over time because it's easy
to see where things come from.

Channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/iamdavidwparker](https://www.youtube.com/iamdavidwparker)
WebGL playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPqKsyEGhUnaOdIFLKvdk...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPqKsyEGhUnaOdIFLKvdkXAQWD4DoXnFl)

~~~
rymohr
Surprised to see that your profile says "limited experience working with
WebGL" when it looks like you clearly have your hands in deep.

~~~
davidwparker
Oh- that's really old. Will update, thanks!

